# Mornington - 10/02/07



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Thinking of heading out tomorrow morning from fishy's beach... gotta give the new rod and sounder a run.

Here's the forecast for PPB:

Saturday 
Southwesterly wind of 10 to 15 knots tending south to southeasterly during the
afternoon and freshening to 20 to 25 knots in the evening. Waves of a half to
one metre rising 1 to 1.5 metres.


----------

